# Wire lining



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Any tips or web sights regarding this productive type of fishing over the CBBT tube?

I have wire-lined before,and by the pure chance and luck,have hooked up once.36 incher.Was a lot of hard work,and couldn't imagine how the fish was getting in the boat.......

Would like to learn more regarding this particular technique.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*just 1 idea*

Use the search engine over at tidalfish and you should get a ton of info! 

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

Most people use the same trolling set up, whether using mono or wire line, for deeper water around the CBBT and ocean. Run main line from rod to a 3 way swivel. On 2nd swivel, run a 3-5" section of mono to cannonball weight or mojo lure (usually 28-48oz). If you run a mojo use heavy mono(80-100lb). Off the third swivel run a 15-20" leader(40-80lb mono) to lure(storm, yozuri, bucktail). troll on the uptide side of structure, bridge or rocks, or around the birds. Keep the weight on the bottom and adjust according to depth. We usually run at least 2 - 3 ways and 2 stretch 25's way out back. Good Luck.


----------

